# PSP releases?



## m3rox (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
I was just wondering if it would be possible to get the PSP releases on the main page along with the other systems.


----------



## JPH (Feb 28, 2008)

Check my blog (link in signature)
I'm usually pretty quick about posting them..


----------



## Osaka (Feb 28, 2008)

Last I heard it was being considered (psp at lease)


----------



## Opium (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> Hey guys,
> I was just wondering if it would be possible to get the PSP releases on the main page along with the other systems.



Nope sorry. Nintendo only.


----------



## Osaka (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> Check my blog (link in signature)
> I'm usually pretty quick about posting them..


yeah, but the problem is, without that thing on the side of the main page, no one can tell when anyone makes a blog post (which is one reason why Im not going to do anymore) 

I really wish they would bring back that thing that showed all the newest blogs


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 28, 2008)

Console discrimination I say!


----------



## JPH (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Feb 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Check my blog (link in signature)
> ...



You do know on the v3 box there are 4 options: Posts, News, Blogs, and Comments...?


----------



## Osaka (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont know what you mean? it was a separate box before


----------



## Opium (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(Osaka @ Feb 28 2008 said:


> I dont know what you mean? it was a separate box before



Under latest discussions on the top right hand side of the portal click on 'blogs'. Hey presto!


----------



## KaliKot (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree that this should be Nintendo only. I've been here since the beginning of gbatemp and this is definitely for Nintendo fans...but

I own a PSP, but I know where to look for new releases 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I wouldnt want this site to get overrun by PSP freaks


----------

